#maas 2014-12-22
<Jackster> I have a MAAS server in a ESXi host. I am adding a node, in the power option what do I put? Ty
<Jackster> Okay so I compiled Virsh and am able to use it via SSH
<Jackster> Added it into the comission node bit with user and pass, getting "Failed to get domain: 14"
<htrmeira> Hi, guys. Is there a way to upload images of different (like Fedora, CentOS, Debian...) distributions on maas?
<thebozz> Hey, anyone there? We're retracing steps in our MAAS installation and we're not sure if we understood some of the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack
<thebozz> It says "Installing Ubuntu OpenStack requires at least seven machines with two disks, two of which have two network interfaces". Why do they need two interfaces?
<SolomonsKey> hello all
<SolomonsKey> Can someone explain me how to submit Windows images to MAAS ?
<SolomonsKey> please ?
#maas 2014-12-23
<HappyHolidays> Hello
<HappyHolidays> Did someone suceed to submit windows 2012 images to the new MAAS ?
<thebozz> Hey guys, I need some clarification on the Juju-MAAS-Openstack trifecta. When we deploy Juju on MAAS, it acquires a node and uses it, right? Will we be able to install Openstack in that node too?
#maas 2014-12-24
<Maastic> hello all
<alekos_> Hi Guys - Happy Holidays. I am looking for some help on a landscape/autopilot related issue. Hopefully somewhere here can help. I am at the final step of the landscape / autopilot install, checklist is green http://d.pr/i/1gjlj , but when I click configure there is no hardware listed for me to add to physical zones http://d.pr/i/Oizj
#maas 2014-12-28
<WantinfoPlease> Hello everybody
<WantinfoPlease> Can I ask you what kind of filetype can be submitted to mass <user> boot-resources command ?
<WantinfoPlease> Exce^pt tgz of course
<WantinfoPlease> This matter is not documented in the API documentation
<alekos_> Hey Guys! Happy Holidays. I am having some problems with an openstack install I was hoping some of you could take a look at this question - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27641295/openstack-auto-pilot-no-hardware-zone-list-available
#maas 2015-12-21
<tiagogomes_> Hello, is MaaS HA? I am assuming it is not, as I couldn't find any information about running multiple Region Controllers
<roaksoax> tiagogomes_: correct!
<tiagogomes_> ta roaksoax
#maas 2015-12-22
<mup> Bug #1528394 opened: MAAS metadata error under Node install <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528394>
<mup> Bug #1528532 opened: MAAS subnets API returns no name servers for MAAS managed networks <networking> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528532>
<mup> Bug #1481992 opened: Upgrade of grub-pc during install fails <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481992>
<mup> Bug #1528628 opened: [xenial, 1.10] Install on fresh machine completes, but MAAS fails to start with "ImportError: cannot import name reactor" <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528628>
#maas 2015-12-23
<mup> Bug #1528862 opened: Action panel breaks when too many MAC address fields are added <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528862>
#maas 2015-12-27
<Bofu2U> Anyone running into "free magic is broken at" after a reboot? :-/ I'm assuming it's something I'm doing post-MAAS setup but figured it was worth asking in here just in case
#maas 2016-12-26
<mup> Bug #1636559 changed: ssh connection drops from deployed node <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636559>
<mup> Bug #1636559 opened: ssh connection drops from deployed node <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636559>
<mup> Bug #1636559 changed: ssh connection drops from deployed node <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636559>
<mup> Bug #1652566 opened: [2.1.2] Servers will not power on when deployed and fail deployment <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652566>
<rand0m-1674596> hello everyone, I'm stuck with configuring maas. The official documentation of maas about preseeding nodes is very limited and I can't get it to work. I want it to install a salt minion but after installation cloud-init complains to not having a configuration key. Any ideas?
<systems-sk> Hi all, is there currently an issue with the boot images from images.maas.io? I do get an gpg BAD signature error
<systems-sk>  key ID 476CF100
#maas 2016-12-28
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<slevchenko_> Hi guys, can Maas serve as proxy for release upgrade ?
<indious> hi all i am new to maas and am setting up a lab. I am having issue with IPMI on HP servers with ILO2 but am able to get the Cisco UCS servers with CIMC working with no issues
<indious> i see something about ipmi.template file online which was previously a bug
<indious> but with the 2.1.1 MAAS that i am running on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS i have the option to choose IPMI 1.5 or IPMI 2.0 i think that the ILO2 is IPMI 1.5 but i get action denied when with power action
<indious> when i switch to IPMI 2.0 just gives me the error that failed to power node on
<indious> could anyone assist me with this issue?
<hachi> indious: I am not expert but i think you should check your ILO password in the power section of MAAS. We are using IMPI 2.0 and ILO2 without any issue
<indious> ok when i use IPMI 2.0 i do not get the access restriction but i can not power the node on
<indious> i get this error
<indious> Failed to query node's BMC - Access denied while performing power action. Check BMC configuration and try again.
<indious> but user settings has full rights
<indious> here is what i get in the IPMI logs
<indious> Informational
<indious> 	
<indious> iLO 2
<indious> 	
<indious> 12/28/2016 17:45
<indious> 	
<indious> 12/28/2016 17:44
<indious> 	
<indious> 3
<indious> 	
<indious> IPMI/RMCP login by admin - 10.1.0.1(openmaas.maas).
<indious> Informational iLO 212/28/2016 17:45 12/28/2016 17:44 3 IPMI/RMCP login by admin - 10.1.0.1(openmaas.maas).
<indious> hachi what is your firmware version on ILO2?
<indious> i was able to telnet to the IL02 and login as the users specified and was able to boot the server
<indious> not sure why it is failing for MAAS
#maas 2016-12-29
<Teranet> Hey I have a quick question on MAAS DHCP
<Teranet> reserved range IP's and reserved dynamic Ip's what is the difference ?
<vmorris> Terant: maas will never try to use a reserved IP, and dynamic addresses are used for enlistment and commissioning
<vmorris> Teranet :D
<Teranet> ok if that's the case than why does it do that ? '
<vmorris> when machines are commissioned into maas, they perform a PXE boot and pick up an address from the dynamic range to use during the commissioning process
<vmorris> these dynamic addresses get reused all the time.. I have 6 reserved in my mass deployment and as such can only be commissioning 6 machines at any given time. once the machine is commissioned and ready, the address is freed back to the dynamic pool
<vmorris> then i have a bunch of addresses that are reserved and get assigned to deployed machines
<vmorris> let me back up that
<vmorris> sorry, that was not correct
<vmorris> the 'Reserved' addresses are never used by maas
<vmorris> so, the p'
<Teranet> ok so reserved would juju use those ?? Shouldn't right ?
<vmorris> so, the IPs that I do NOT have in Dynamic or Reserved are the ones that MAAS DHCP will hand out to deployed machines
<vmorris> Juju shouldn't use Reserved or Dynamic
<Teranet> ok than we might have a bug :-(
<Teranet> shoot
<vmorris> I think!.. trying to dig up some of my deployment from a few months back
<vmorris> yeah, so i have juju automatically getting addresses from ranges that are not on the reserved list in the subnet
<Teranet> I do have a reserved range and juju grabs them
<Teranet> that's why I was asking
<vmorris> do you have another DHCP server running on that broadcast domain?
<Teranet> no I don't
<Teranet> but let me rebuild here to reproduce the issue first
<vmorris> hmm, sorry I haven't seen that happen before. the DHCP server that I allow MAAS to run on the specified subnet performs as I've described above. What version of maas?
<Teranet> latest 2.1.2 on ubunut 16.04 LTS
<vmorris> yeah alright, see if you can repro .. good luck!
#maas 2016-12-30
<Budgie^Smore> so I am trying to commission nodes but it keeps failing on "'cloudinit' running config-ntp with frequency once-per-instance", any suggestions?
<Budgie^Smore> this makes no sense :-/ I can't get MAAS to commission nodes because of ntp!
<Budgie^Smore> looks like I have finally figured out what was going wrong :)
<Budgie^Smore> for the record, the issue was with the maas region / rack controller not using the right name server
#maas 2016-12-31
<miono> I have a strange issue. When I use power off on a KVM-guest from maas it seems to get "destroyed" instead of just powered off.
<miono> Has anyone had this problem before?
#maas 2017-12-25
<mup> Bug #1690878 changed: Unreliable PXE-booting of Quanta S910-X31E <hwcert-server> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690878>
<atdprhs> Hi guys, first merry christmas
<atdprhs> do anyone know if it's possible if i have my maas to create and deploy pods vms in my machine, is it possible that I can also use the DNS in it to automatically forward my requests when i call the cname?
<sentinel__> i have a slight issue at the moment with one of my rig's every time it boots after a while this starts repeating mdadm: CREATE user root not found mdadm: CREATE group disk not found
<sentinel__> so i am having a issue with maas and that is the node i am atempting to set up keeps  giving me this (mdadm: CREATE user root not found)and (mdadm: CREATE group disk not found) infinately
#maas 2017-12-26
<Niel_> hello
<Niel_> Does maas allow diskless machines boot over some disk, say LVM volume?
<mup> Bug #1740115 opened: [2.3] Pod kvm fails to compose <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740115>
<mup> Bug #1740115 changed: [2.3] Pod kvm fails to compose <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740115>
<mup> Bug #1740115 opened: [2.3] Pod kvm fails to compose <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740115>
<jose-phillips> hi
<jose-phillips> happy holidays
<jose-phillips> question exist a reason of why maas use pxelinux and grub directly insetead of ipxe?
<jose-phillips> i mean in terms of licensing or something
<jose-phillips> ?
<jose-phillips>     
<jose-phillips> for some reason idk why my network is not configured now in MAAS 2.3
<jose-phillips> im trying to create  a bridge and add another network with a vlan
<jose-phillips> but i dont see that maas tried to configure the network
<jose-phillips> what i get on errors is ERROR: ld.so: object 'libeatmydata.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
#maas 2017-12-27
<jose-phillips> ?
#maas 2017-12-28
<mup> Bug #1740442 opened: [2.2.2] MD raid doesn't install grub on both disks <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740442>
#maas 2017-12-30
<mup> Bug #1701682 changed: [2.x] selecting “Settings” provides an “Internal server error.” <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701682>
<mup> Bug #1727383 changed: [2.3b3, UI] Images: When I have updated the Ubuntu images the CentOs button also says "Saving..." even though I haven't changed my selection for CentOs <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727383>
#maas 2017-12-31
<Stefan_> Hi all
<Stefan_> Just installed MAAS with snap like this: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.3/en/installconfig-snap-install
<Stefan_> works when i do wget http://ip:5240/MAAS  i get the HTML but external it doesnt work.. anyone?
<john1970> I'm looking for some help with MAAS 2.3.0 that I've recently installed.
<john1970> I'm stuck at "Waiting for address" after juju bootstraping a controller
<john1970> Node post-installation failure - 'cloudinit' running config-apt-configure with frequency once-per-instance	
<john1970> Is a pretty consistent error message.
<john1970> Node post-installation failure - 'cloudinit' running modules for config
<john1970> once my juju bootstrap fails with the following error message:
<john1970> ERROR failed to bootstrap model: waited for 20m0s without getting any addresses
<john1970> It's true with manual deploys as well.
<john1970> The deployment of centos7 seems to work very well.
<john1970> Turns out that, during commissioning, I chose to "retain" network settings. After re-commissioning, not using the retain network/storage settings, the juju bootstrap works.
<john1970> The cloudinit errors persist.
